# New Hedgie owner! Happy to be here!



## CeliSamurai (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all! I've been waiting to pick up my new hedgehog since it was born on Aug 29, 2010. And today was the big day! Got him home safely and I think he already loves his new lifestyle! I hope its going to be a fun, healthy, and awesome life ahead of him. I will definitely make sure of that! He's so spoiled already on day one lol. Hes very playful but still scares easily since he doesn't know me well. Hes sleeping in his new tent right at the moment, i think he loves it, perfect hiding, and comfy place for him. Hes a Salt and Pepper, and I named him Shadow! Here are a couple pics of him. Is there any huge pointers I'll need to know if I dont already know them? ANY advice would help, I want this little guy to live a long and healthy life 

I think hes 2-3 weeks old in this pic
























Heres his Mom "Baku"








Heres His Dad "Igor"


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

He's sooo cute!

And as for tips I'd just say keep a close eye on his cage temp. If you don't have a thermometer in his cage, get one, bc you don't always wanna be second guessing whether he's warm enough. It's really hard to 'eyeball' that kind of thing.

Also, I absolutely swear by fleece cage liners over shavings. It's totally a personal choice but it's something you might want to try once just to feel things out. Changing his cage before was kind of an ordeal because I'd have to scoop all the shavings out, wash the cage, scoop a bunch more shavings in, then put all his stuff back in, and it'd make a huge mess. Plus every time I'd pick him up, shavings would come with him and get all over the floor. Now I just scoop him onto my lap, yank his furniture out, pull out his liner, wipe out the cage quick, plunk a new one in, plunk his furniture back in there, and it's all done! Takes max 5 mins. Anyway, it's something I wish I had known right away so thought I'd mention it!

Good luck!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous. Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! And congrats on your new addition! Shadow is beautiful! I love his baby picture. My piece of advice is to get one of Larry's wheels. Quiet & easy to clean. Hope to see more pictures!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby! And gorgeous parents too!!!!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

He's adorable!! Welcome to HHC!


----------



## CeliSamurai (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the welcomes! As for bedding I'm using the soft Carefresh pet bedding hasn't been sticking to him when i pick him up too much, might switch to fleece later on though does sound easier in the long run. Yeah I'll need to get a thermometer too, I do have my CHE set at like 73 degrees though and I've only seen it go on once and that was before I brought him home so its pretty warm in my living room, but with winter coming up I'll have to watch the temp closer. Is 73 degrees a good temp to set the CHE? (he's in a wire cage). As for the wheel, I got one of those silent spinners a 12" one and just attached it right to the side of the cage, its perfect and I woke up last night and caught him running on it already! first night! I'm so happy! :mrgreen:


----------



## CeliSamurai (Oct 12, 2010)

He says Good morning! btw


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!!

My baby girl Mila is Shadow's sister! same litter and everything. When I was reading your post, i was thinking, 'Wow, same birthday' 'hey, that picture looks familiar..' and then seeing Baku and Igor, haha. This is so cool!


----------



## CeliSamurai (Oct 12, 2010)

Kenzi said:


> Oh my gosh!!!
> 
> My baby girl Mila is Shadow's sister! same litter and everything. When I was reading your post, i was thinking, 'Wow, same birthday' 'hey, that picture looks familiar..' and then seeing Baku and Igor, haha. This is so cool!


Haha Yep Shadow is her bro for sure! Glad to see another sibling on here with her new owner as well! Welcome


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

People have already make great recommendations about wheels, bedding, and temperature. Just to clarify, what is the actual temperature of Shadow's cage? 76-80 is the usual range people have theirs set at, and each hog prefers a different temp. My boy likes lower temperatures, for example. Also, make sure you do plenty of experimenting with treats! It's important for hedgies to have a well rounded diet. Try meal worms, fruits, vegetables, plain yogurt, unflavored meat (like chicken or turkey). Some people also feed their hedgies baby food.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! Here's a link to LG's book about hedgies, that every hedgie owner should read: http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/ :mrgreen:


----------



## CeliSamurai (Oct 12, 2010)

EryBee said:


> People have already make great recommendations about wheels, bedding, and temperature. Just to clarify, what is the actual temperature of Shadow's cage? 76-80 is the usual range people have theirs set at, and each hog prefers a different temp. My boy likes lower temperatures, for example. Also, make sure you do plenty of experimenting with treats! It's important for hedgies to have a well rounded diet. Try meal worms, fruits, vegetables, plain yogurt, unflavored meat (like chicken or turkey). Some people also feed their hedgies baby food.


Sweet gonna have to try some of that stuff. But um, how do I know what temp he likes it at? Would they be less active? cuz last night he was all over the place in his cage and running on his wheel. lol.


----------

